# Cranking with delayed start



## edjamesonline (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Glad I found this forum. The problem is my 1997 Nissan Maxima cranks with no problem, but does'nt start immediately. Usually goes like this: Turn ignition key and crank for 1 to 3 seconds (I'm weary of cranking any longer) with no start. I then release key. I then repeat procedure 1 to 8 times and eventually it will start. Car runs great once started. This process is pretty consistant. I noticed posts regarding start, but nothing specific to these circumstances.
Some things to point out:
1. Replaced battery
2. Cleaned throttle plate area 
3. Checked air filter
4. Car will not start (catch) until I actually begin releasing key. Appears to catch as key is released
I think (based on reading), I need to check relays, fuses, plugs, coils, fuel filter, injectors, fuel pump, and compression amoungst other things. I was wondering based on symptons, can anyone narrow down the likelyhood of my problem. I would love to see the car start right up 1rst try with no gas pedal involved.
Thanks in advance


----------

